# Barrel Saddles:The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly



## KayMarie

I recently bought a barrel saddle, a Tough-1, an I thought it was a good brand. But, I've heard good and bad thing about them. Thoughts on this brand?? And what would be the best brand to get for cheap?


----------



## Casey02

Never heard of the brand, but your best bet on a cheaper saddle would be a used name brand saddle. Circle Y, tex tan, billy cook might be in your price range when they are used. I know we all want a new saddle, but when it comes down to it dont skimp out on a saddle, go used brand name. Your horse will thank you. Acheap saddle is cheap for a reason


----------



## DrumRunner

If you're wanting to keep a low budget but still buy a high quality saddle I would look into KO Trading..My sister and I both have a KO custom barrel saddle, you customize the whole saddle....Customized and shipped it's like a little over $800, and an awesome saddle. There are pictures of my saddle and my sister's saddle in an album on my profile..
Build Your Own Barrel Racer Saddle

I've also heard that Corriente saddles are very nice..I personally haven't ever ridden in one but they have really good reviews..
https://corrientesaddleco.com/




Casey02 said:


> Acheap saddle is cheap for a reason


Not so with the KO saddles and a Corriente..


----------



## smrobs

Corriente is a good brand. I've never ridden in one of their barrel saddles, but I have one of their ranch saddles (and I know a lot of other folks that have ranch saddles from them) and I am very happy with mine.

I can't imagine their barrel saddles being worse quality than their other styles.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

I hve a Dakota barrel racer and I got it brand new for $600. Really a nice saddle as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget

I have a circle y "the proven"...it's an awesome saddle.


----------



## WickedNag

My daughter rides in a Double J Lynn McKenzie Special. Super nice saddle


----------



## Saddlebag

The retail price of a saddle usually reflects it's quality. The quality extends through the whole saddle which means the tree to even the smallest hardware. Nails and staples should be blued so they don't interact with the leather. Screws that hold the skirts in the gullet should be brass. The leather can be chosen from various parts of the animal. Cheaper saddles will use the cheaper areas, the best being the uppermost part of the back graduating down to the belly. The hides also comes in various qualities and thicknesses. Tannage comes in to play. The better saddles use good north american vegetable tanned hides. Asian hides are urine tanned and are of inferior quality. I have a Simco roping saddle that was made about 1958. Simco used all the finest materials on that saddle and it's still in good using condition. The only repair was restitching a few inches on the stirrups. I rarely see a saddle of this quality today.


----------



## KayMarie

*Thank you!*



DrumRunner said:


> If you're wanting to keep a low budget but still buy a high quality saddle I would look into KO Trading..My sister and I both have a KO custom barrel saddle, you customize the whole saddle....Customized and shipped it's like a little over $800, and an awesome saddle. There are pictures of my saddle and my sister's saddle in an album on my profile..
> Build Your Own Barrel Racer Saddle
> 
> I've also heard that Corriente saddles are very nice..I personally haven't ever ridden in one but they have really good reviews..
> https://corrientesaddleco.com/
> 
> Thank you so much! I have two barrel horses now and I need another saddle! I actually have a Tough-1 saddle, and it's holding up pretty well, but I use it on my slower horse. Kind of scared to put it on my faster horse lol


----------



## Casey02

> Not so with the KO saddles and a Corriente..


 im talking about if you are buying a new saddle that is $250 new, we have a problem.


----------



## KayMarie

Well new, my Tough-1 was $700


----------



## Casey02

Do you have pictures?


----------



## KayMarie

Yes, but I can't post them from my iPod


----------



## mammakatja

I don't know anything about their saddles but I know Tough 1 makes other tack that is decent. They seem to be a good middle of the line kind of brand. I lost all my tack in a barn fire last fall so I've recently been through the saddle buying process. I ended up with a Tex Tan barrel saddle (Speed Racer). It was just slightly higher than what I was wanting to spend but after trying out several and then sitting in that one, I was sold. However, I haven't seen this brand mentioned here yet, and I'm sure everyone has their own opinions, but I wanted a second barrel saddle for the horse that I'm training. I didn't want to spend a ton of money on my back up but I didn't want a Made In India either. I ended up finding Rider's Choice on Ebay and ordered one of his saddles and I have to admit, I'm impressed for the price. I bought a semi custom made barrel saddle for $425 shipping included. The leather is thick and good. The tree is guaranteed for 5 years. It doesn't have a ton of tooling but it does have a couple of conchos and its actually very comfortable and it fits me and my horse. Here's a link to one like mine, just bigger. RIDERS CHOICE 16" BARREL SADDLE AMERICAN MADE RACER FREE SHIP LEATHER TRAIL NEW | eBay He has a pretty wide selection ready to ship. I ended up needing a 14" in the one I picked out and all he had ready was a 15" so he made me a 14" and had it ready in 3 weeks. So for anyone who's looking for a decent American made saddle you might want to check this guy out.


----------



## DrumRunner

Casey02 said:


> im talking about if you are buying a new saddle that is $250 new, we have a problem.


Gotcha..yeah, those things are crap..and will put you on your butt in a second..Usually any of the "cheap" new saddles off of ebay are low, low quality...If you don't look for used brand name saddles..



KayMarie said:


> Thank you so much! I have two barrel horses now and I need another saddle! I actually have a Tough-1 saddle, and it's holding up pretty well, but I use it on my slower horse. Kind of scared to put it on my faster horse lol


Yep, I know how you feel.. I looove my KO.. I've had it a little over 3 years, ride in it all the time, it fits all three of my horses..and I've never had to replace anything on the saddle. It's comfy, breaks in quick, and lasts forever.

My only advice though is to definitely get the aluminum stirrups, definitely better than the rawhide...I have aluminum 2in and they are awesome.


----------



## mammakatja

I second the aluminum stirrup suggestion. My Tex Tan came with them and I really liked how they rode so when my Rider's Choice arrived, that was my first and only alteration.


----------



## KayMarie

I definatley agree with the aluminum stirrups too! My old saddle had rawhide stirrups, and when I switched them to aluminum it was much better. Thanks everybody for the help! I think I'll be investing in a KO barrel saddle


----------



## DrumRunner

Woo!!  You won't regret it!


----------



## QHriderKE

I have a used RS custom barrel saddle which I like, but I got to ride in it and check it over like crazy before I bought it.
It's a well made saddle, and I really like to ride in it. The only problem I had was the fenders soaked up 4 coats of neatsfoot oil! But it's better than the other saddle I tried with the fenders stapled together instead of riveted D:


----------



## Casey02

> Gotcha..yeah, those things are crap..and will put you on your butt in a second..Usually any of the "cheap" new saddles off of ebay are low, low quality...If you don't look for used brand name saddles..


Doesnt that just make you sick that people are allowed to sell those kinds of saddles. I try to help people and especially when they are new to the horse world to make sure they understand what kind of quality those saddles are. And what it can do to the horse! Stay clear lol


----------



## DrumRunner

Yep, you're exactly right..


----------



## HarleyWood

i just bought one i belive its a circle y


----------



## KayMarie

I've heard those are pretty good. The only saddles I've ever really heard really bad things about are the Double T saddles. But somebody told me Tough-1 is very similar to Double T :/


----------

